# Scientific Anti-Realism



## Afterthought (Dec 30, 2013)

Are there positions concerning science and Scripture that require one to hold to some form of scientific anti-realism or non-realism (like instrumentalism)? Or any view that is not realist or does not view science as an approximation to reality? And do some positions require the further denial of observables as realities?

Positions especially in mind (but not limited to them) are...

OEC.

YEC (or perhaps the less loaded phrase "a few thousand year old earth").

Creation science.

Geocentrism of some sort.


----------



## Afterthought (Jan 1, 2014)

Bumping. I got this question by noticing a trend towards instrumentalism on the part of those who hold to geocentrism of some sort. I seem to recall one prominent proponent of such specifically argued for instrumentalism (I think it was Dr. Byl). Noticing this trend got me wondering whether not only that position but any others required other than a scientific realist philosophy.


----------



## Afterthought (Jan 2, 2014)

I figured this out. None of the positions require a particular scientific philosophy because the legitimacy of the science done or observations made can always be denied in order to make room for a realist position.


----------

